# Il Barcellona punta tutto su Bellerin, pronta maxi offerta.



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2016)

Secondo Sport, il Barcellona è pronto a fare un colpo in difesa. Terzino per essere più precisi. Stiamo parlando del classe 95, Hector Bellerin, lo spagnolo gioca attualmente all'Arsenal. Il Barcellona è pronto ad offrire ben 35 mln di euro per avere il terzino.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Settembre 2016)

Questo è forte forte. Lo sogno da noi al posto di Abate e De Sciglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2016)

Direi che stiamo parlando del laterale destro del futuro.


----------



## diavolo (20 Settembre 2016)

35 milioni non mi sembra una maxi offerta


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Settembre 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> 35 milioni non mi sembra una maxi offerta



Nemmeno pochissimo però per un terzino di 21 anni.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

Meglio De Sciglio


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2016)

A me non dice molto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Settembre 2016)

Terzino normalissimo. Joao Cancelo gli caca in testa


----------



## Manchester2003!! (12 Ottobre 2016)

Al posto di Abate di sicuro.......


DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Questo è forte forte. Lo sogno da noi al posto di Abate e De Sciglio.


----------



## ralf (12 Ottobre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Terzino normalissimo. Joao Cancelo gli caca in testa



Imho Bellerin è più bravo nella fase difensiva, Cancelo invece è devastante in fase offensiva. Se devo prendere un RB cmq prendo Aurier tutta la vita.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Davvero forte...in spagna kakano talenti dalla mattina alla sera...


----------

